# Como hacer que disco duro reconozca una mother nueva sin instalar todo de nuevo



## g8rl (Ago 6, 2009)

hola a todos: mi problema es el siguiente... se me estropeo el ordenador y recupere el disco duro pero lo puse en un ordenador bastante viejo , es una 751mhz ,disco duro de 20gigas, le puse windows xp sp2 , funciona bastante bien pero se cuelga y la tengo que reiniciar a cada rato , el problema es que los contactos de las memorias ram no siempre funcionan bien , ahora tengo una pentium 4 3,2ghz y un disco duro de 160gigas , el cambio es enorme como veran! , pero mi problema es que quiero que la nueva compu arranque con mi disco duro de 20 y no lo consigo porque esta configurado para la placa madre de la otra pc y no reconoce la nueva , alguien sabe como hacer para intalarle los driver de la placa de la nueva compu al disco de 20 gigas sin tener que reinstalar todo  , porque mi idea es poner el disco de 20 como primario y el de 160 como secundario , desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## lobito (Ago 6, 2009)

si el xp que tienes en el disco de 20gb lo instalaste con el ordenador viejo, no te va a funcionar en el nuevo, ya que posee una configuracion de arranque con ciertos drivers del viejo ordenador. Te recomiendo sacar los datos valiosos mediante un adaptador IDE-USB, o configurandolo como esclavo, y reinstalar el S.O., todo te funcionará mejor, te lo digo por experiencia....


----------



## g8rl (Ago 6, 2009)

gracias LOBITO por tu respuesta, es que me dijieron que con el numero que aparece en la placa mother se consiguen los driver de la misma y que lo puedo instalar en mi disco duro asi me reconoce la placa nueva .


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola.
Arranca la computadora con el disco de instalación de XP, en la opción de tipo de instalación, pones actalizar, esta opción conserva lo que tienes instalado, y pone los drivers o controladores básicos para que funcione la nueva placa.
Una vez instaldo el XP, tú pones los controladores de tu nueva placa.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Es muy conveniente que hagas una copia de lo consideres importante, antes de hacer algo.


----------



## g8rl (Ago 7, 2009)

gracias ,elaficionado , te agradezco por tu ayuda , lo voy a hacer este finde si me tengo un poco de tiempo . Que tal si hago una copia de seguridad con el nero ? , es recomendable? , digo para guardar las configuraciones y eso , bueno gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## g8rl (Ago 7, 2009)

ya que me estan ayudando muchisimo , queria tambien saber , si alguien sabe como recuperar un disco duro , es de un ordenador que un dia se me colgo y no arranco mas con ese disco duro , osea , llega a cargar windows y enceguida se reinicia y asi constantemente , lo puese en otra compu como secundario ,  la maquina me lo reconoce como disco duro secundario pero cuando le doy para abrirlo se queda pensando , ya saben con el relojito de arena , y luego me pone un error y me reinicia la compu sola , ya probe con esos programitas gratuitos para recuperar disco pero no me lo deja seleccionar,necesitaria aunque sea sacarle algunas cositas que guarde ahi aunque luego lo tire a la basura el disco duro.desde ya gracias


----------



## GABILON (Ago 7, 2009)

mira, los discos que hacen ese tipo de defecto en general tienen dañados los sectores de booteo y por experiencia rara vez, luego de pasarle la utilidad de restauracion que quieras, quedan bien, prueba una utilidad llamada mbrfix, y en lo posible arranca tu pc con el hiren cd boot que ya tiene esa utilidad incorporada. A mi, a lo sumo me dejó leerlo como para sacarle algun dato, pero luego volvió a morir y terminó en la bolsa de la basura.
Por otro lado, con respecto a tu pregunta original, la respuesta de elaficionado es valida si tienes un xp original o una copia de el mismo, en general no te va a servir si has instalado tu xp desde uno de los que andan dando vuelta modificados (tuneados) ya que solo permiten instalaciones desde cero, puedes probar, si no temes perder datos, con una instalacion del xp, para lo cual deberias bootear tu pc desde el disco del xp y fijate que en un momento te va a dar la opcion de reparar tu windows, deberias selccionar esa opcion y cruzar los dedos, ojo que esa no es el modo de recuperacion avanzada que sale al principio¡¡¡
Y por último, no veo para que quieres poner el disco de 20 como primario, en primer lugar por lo visto ya ha tenido su uso y por ende es un serio candidato a tener un paro respieratorio cuando mas lo exijas, por otro lado, su capacidad es de solo un poco mas del 10% de otro con lo que no consigues una mejora sustancial y por último, al ser mas viejo, normalmente sus buffers de memoria son mas chicos y sus rpm son de 5400 y no de 8200 que casi con seguridad es el tuyo de 160gb, por ende, sus tiempos de respuesta son mayores y te harán mas lento el sistema y un sistema mas lento, para muchas de las aplicaciones de hoy en dia, te originarán cuelgues inexperados ya que xp tiene un cronometro que pasados dicho tiempo sin respuesta tiende a hacer un killer para ese proceso que se ha demorado.
En tu lugar me aseguría de tener 2gb de ram para que tu P4 tenga comida siempre, puedes poner hasta 3gb pero no notarás la diferencia, pondria el de 160 como master con una instalacion limpia de xp y con algun soft como el ccleaner o el tune up para mantener tu sistema ok, al de 20 lo pondria solo para sacar los datos como esclavo y luego si ouedes comprarte un adaptador de usb a ide/sata (valen 120$a) usarlo como trasnportador de datos de gran capacidad, aunque los nuevos pendrives de 16gb a precios accesible hacen de esa opcion algo cada día menos necesario.
suerte


----------



## g8rl (Ago 8, 2009)

garcias GABILON por tu ayuda , a ver... a ete disco duro lo pongo como esclavo y le paso el mbrfix y luego lo pongo como master e intento arrancar la pc con el hiren cd boot gabado en un cd , esta bien ?


----------



## GABILON (Ago 8, 2009)

Mirá el paso sería mas o menos así. POnelo como master (o esclavo igual dá para este caso) y arranca la pc con el hiren cd, este hiren te va a dar la posibilidad de ejecutar varias aplicaciones de reparacion de disco (debes llevarte bien con el ingles...) entre ellas la que yo te digo, ejecutalo y rezá si todo sale bien debería dejarte el disco algo mejor, pero no te olvides de lo que ya te he dicho antes, trata de deshacerte de ese disco.
PD. estos procesos de restauracion pueden dejarte el disco andando a costa de perder su información, por ende trata de sqalvar los datos previamentes. suerte


----------



## g8rl (Ago 13, 2009)

estoy pasando las cosas del disco duro de 20gb al de 160 gb , mi pregunta es... puedo pasar por ejemplo las paginas webs guardadas , las emisoras guardadas en el wmp , los datos gurdados de mi telefono en el nokia pc suite ...como? , donde estan guardados en el disco duro? , gracias por su ayuda


----------



## MVB (Ago 13, 2009)

g8rl. Si quieres que tu sistema ande bien instala el sistema operativo en el disco de 160 GB, si ese disco es SATA es mucho mejor-
Lo de instalar un sistema operativo en un disco duro antiguo como el de 20GB no es recomendable, ya que es un disco lento, lo cual va a crear un cuello de botella en el sistema. en resumen andara lento.

Saludos


----------



## g8rl (Ago 14, 2009)

ya pase algunos programitas como el msn 8 , internet explorer 7 , windows media player 10 y algunos que otros mas.... , ahora mi pregunta es : por que no los puedo configurar igual que con la otra pc ?, tiene algo que ver que con la otra tenia el windows xp profecional  y en la nueva tenga el home edition ? , como puedo agregarle al wmp10 de la nueva mi lista de reproduccion de radios en internet de la otra ? , o como agrego las paginas webs guardadas en mis favoritos ? ...


----------



## g8rl (Ago 16, 2009)

ya encontre donde se guardan las paginas webs guardadas en mis favoritos , y ya las pase de una para la otra copiandolas en un cd y luego las pegue en la mismas carpetas pero en la otra compu , asi que gracias por su ayuda a todos , ahora me quedara una cpu vacia asi que en esta voy a hacer lo de recuperar el disco duro, gracias ....


----------

